

Show HN: Send a unified message to your friends on Skype - osirisnews
https://github.com/civilordergone/SkypeMessage

======
osirisnews
You can also accept all contact requests w/ one click.

Based off of Gabriel Szabo:
[http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/13081/Controlling-
Skype-...](http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/13081/Controlling-Skype-with-C)

Granted, I literally only needed to code like 4 lines of code[hardest part was
sifting through the darn skype API], but for future reference, as opposed to
creating a group and mass messaging them that way, this is a quicker way to go
about that.

